# Prometheus Humidor with Boveda System



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Thought i would share it is a 50 count with a 50 count boveda 2 pack pack holder really reliable consistent setup going to have to get rid of it soon since i picked up a larger one :bawling:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

why would you have to get rid of it only because you're getting a larger one?.....heck I'd keep it and the larger one.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

i may but i need the funds maybe for more sticks haha


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah Richard, I agree with Eric above. If you get rid of it, someday in the near future you will be like "wow, if only I still had that small 50ct humi".
Right now I've got three desktops, a Lauderdale cabinet and a marine cooler.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd keep it and get the bigger one if I were you. That's a very nice setup that you have there and I think you'd be kicking yourself in the rear later on down the road if you got rid of it. Just my two cents...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm with everyone here. Why not use that for stick that are rested and ready to smoke now and use others for rest/aging, or use a cooler for that. I decided to do that earlier this year and am very happy with having that type of system.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

+1 to all. I have 5 desktops, 1 cabinet and a pelican case. Like was stated, you might be kicking yourself down the road wishing you still had it. I find it helpful to have all my desktops that I have...


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

True..if I dont get the right price for it I will keep it. I just have another humidor that I would like to fill up and this one is obviously not being used.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

RWalleyTX said:


> True..if I dont get the right price for it I will keep it. I just have another humidor that I would like to fill up and this one is obviously not being used.


If I were you I'd keep it as well. That being said, PM a number your hoping to get for it


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> I'm with everyone here. Why not use that for stick that are rested and ready to smoke now and use others for rest/aging, or use a cooler for that. I decided to do that earlier this year and am very happy with having that type of system.


Excellent advice!! Use it for the ready to smoke cigars.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

What Matt and everyone else said, that will be perfect for your ready-to-smoke cigars!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks for the input guys!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

This still on the block? If so shoot me a price.


----------

